# how big are your dogs?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just curious as to the size/weight of your pups--- Jassy at a year is 14 1/2 lbs- a little over standard but he looks perfect and has been really easy to potty train (he holds it sometimes for 12+ hours overnight-- if we're all sleeping in he sleeps in with-us.) As a ponder a 2nd pup wondering if his larger size might be a factor in his bladder control. 

thanks,

Missy


----------



## Vicky D (Jan 15, 2007)

My male is 9 months old and is close to 13 pounds.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My Dora is 10lbs at almost 2 years old. She likes to sleep in and sometimes you have to force her out of the bed to go potty, especially on rainy yucky days like today!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,
Kodi, 14 mos old neutered male, almost 10 lbs. Ever since we got him, he sleeps all night and doesn't go until we get up in th a.m. Then it's out the door quick.

Shelby, 14 wk old female. I think she will be a little bigger than Kodi. She also sleeps all night and then s outside first thing with Kodi.

I will be posting a photo of Shelby ASAP - she is sooooo cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, my dogs seem to be a lot larger than most. Lily is 3 and is overweight at 17.5lbs. it amazes me that she can be overweight when she only gets small amounts of SO diet & NO treats!! Lexi is 2 and is 14.5 lbs - she is very long so I think some of her weight comes from her length. I am a little scared as Logan was 4.4lbs at 9 weeks - bigger than both girls were at that age - I think I am just destined to have bigger Havs.


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Derian has a vet appointment tomorrow. He weighed 3 pounds at 8 weeks and I know he is going to top that. He feels heavy at 13 weeks. He eats real good first thing in the morning about every day. He picks at his food throughout the day after that, But usually eats a fair amount by 7:00 pm when I pick up his bowl.

I'll post what his weight is after the vet weighs him.


----------



## al russo (Dec 24, 2006)

my dakota is 4 months old...she weighed 6 lbs when i got her a month ago..she is up to 9 lbs now..the vet told me she is not overweight..She is an eating machine. I was concerned that she was gaining weight too fast.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Miss Daisy will be 3 yrs old come Feb. and she is just 8.5 lbs, a perfect lap size. She was easy to potty train, only goes out a couple times a day and holds it all night,,,,,,,, when she feels like it. A don't think size makes a difference when it comes to the frequency of potty breaks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lucky you Lynn, that Casper eats anything! what is your secret? what kibble do you use? Jasper is going through his usual couple of times a month "I don't like anything" phase he'll go days without eating. drives me crazy. Missy


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is just under 10lb at 9 months. Her breeder thought she would end up in the 10-11lb range eventually. Her mom is a similar size.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dusty is so beautiful. I used to have a blue point Siamese cat named Dusty, because when he was a kitten, he was so fat that he looked like a dust ball rolling around the house.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks! We didn't name Dusty. We got her from her breeder when she was 7 months, and she was already Dusty, but the name fit so well, and we avoided having to mediate the name discussion between our three kids! Her entire name is Triple H Arizona Dust Devil. She certainly looks like a little dust devil when she tears around the yard. She looks more like a dust mop when she's sprawled on the floor!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was 6 lbs at 5 months! We knew he was going to be on the small side when we saw the other puppies the same age...I wanted the smallest one...he was not the so called "runt" tho - one brother was about the same size...llie was the "soft" personality and it describes him perfectly!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is almost 7 months (will be on the 21st of January) and he weighs 9.2 lbs. When I got him at 12 weeks he was 3.6 lbs and he grew fast and furious for a while, but the last month or so he really slowed down and he is a lot more picky with food. I am not sure how tall he is, I will try and measure.

Bugsy is my first experience with a small breed, when do they stop growing hight wise. Rome (my standard poodle) seems like he just keeps getting taller and taller. He is 2 1/2 years old and just had his last growth spirt at 2. I am guessing that Havanese are different. Any thoughts?


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

The vet just weighed Derian today. He weighed 5 Lbs at 13 weeks old. I could feel he was getting heavy. He had a clean bill of health. 

Everyone at the vet's office had to hold him, give him hugs and kisses. They were going on how beautiful he is and how well mannered he is for just being a young puppy to just be so calm while they examined him and clipped his nails.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay, for Derian. That's great news


----------



## Pepper & Honey's Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

Honey (approx. 1 yr old) was 7 Lbs.

Pepper (approx. 3 Yrs old) was 10 Lbs. 

This is what they weighed when we took them to the vet when we first got them, so they may have gained a little weight since then...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Al: you can just tell Derian is a special pup--- he is just the cutest.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn: you are one lucky Hav owner! Jasper, won't eat anything for long. He even started refusing the food I was cooking especially for him. We thought we had solved the problem when I discovered the raw diet (which I cook) but lately he won't eat that either. He did eat the royal canin for a while. He's not skinny but if he doesn't eat he'll vomit from hunger. The vet said try cat food- that even sick and dying dogs will eat cat-food. But not my Jas. it is the only frustrating thing about him. But it is good to hear, that Casper eats anything--- there is hope. Ham and Pea soup---yummm. I'll try the royal canin again. 

Missy


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

missy_frederick said:


> Al: you can just tell Derian is a special pup--- he is just the cutest.


Thank you Missy.......He is certainly spoiled rotten. When It is the least bit cold and misting rain outside, He will stop by the edge of the patio and turn towards myself or the wife to bark.

This is his way of saying, Hey if you want me to go in the cold and rain to do my business, you guys going to come with me or I am not going. Soon as he is done, He will race back under the patio like a rocket and rare up on his hind legs with his front paws swatting back and forth wanting you to sit down so one of us can wrap our jackets around him. Soon as one of us picks him up he buries his head into your jacket.

Concerning his eating, He eats real good. Derian is being fed Nutro Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh Al, how cute is that? You and your wife must just melt everytime he does it. They all have such unique personalities. Jasper doesn't seem to notice if it's raining or cold. We do--- as we live in New England. We built him an inside potty room just for such occassions--- and up until 2 months ago he would use it when we couldn't take him out--- but our spoiled boy decided he will only do his Biz outside and holds it till we take him out, rain or snow. Thanks for sharing that story. Missy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Al,

That is just way too cute. Your Derian is as smart as he is adorable, he's got your wrapped around his little paw.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky, at 6 months now, weighs 12 lbs. He's going in for his neutering on Wed.
His parents both weigh 10 lbs, but I knew he'd be bigger when I saw how quickly he was gaining! 

He,too, was an eating machine, but in the past 10 days or so has slowed down. Ricky might actually leave his bkfst. sitting there for over an hour before eating it! First time he did that, I just about fainted!! lol He was such a piggie!  He gets treats for training so depending on how many I use in a day, I try to adjust his evening meal accordingly. I don't want to give him too much!

Vet said he was a very healthy puppy and not at all overweight.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

What a cute story about Derian, Al! He's such a cutie. (well, they all are!)


Princess weighed 7.5lbs when we went in last week, she was 22wks at her visit.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Derian is really sweet and who can blame him in the icky weather either  Smart puppy


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is 15.5 pounds at 8 months. He is definately on the large side for a hav. We knew from day one that he would be larger than the average hav. Both of his parents are 15 pounds or so, and he was a singleton so he was very large from the day he was born. When we brought him home at 8 weeks, he was already over 4 pounds. He became a good eater from when he was first born since he had his mom all to himself and continues to eat anything we give him.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda weigh about 9 .5 lbs at 10 months


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, I must have a little guy. Skiver is not even 2 pounds yet, at least according to our antique food scale, which is accurate, and was exactly what the vet's said when we checked. He's now 1.75 pounds and is 11 weeks old. When we picked him up, they said he was small.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Hmm, I don't know. We didn't get much info, we saw the mom dog for about 2 minutes. I can't really judge from that. The breeder's wife said when we picked Skiver up, "uh, he's a little small". That was the first we knew that he was that small. And, they said he was 2 pounds, but he was actually 1.5 pounds at that time. I suppose if I had any litter papers, or pedigree papers, or health papers, or whatever I was promised, it may have said something about the Parents and their size, I don't know. Does it say on the AKC site what size the dog is? maybe I could find out that way.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was 2 lbs at 8 weeks...at 6 months was 6 lbs...fabulous size - adorable and extremely healthy - just can't jump onto my bed, etc cause he is little - so we have stairs for him - yes I am a the spoiler!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Best things come in small packages!!


----------



## nojmanloo (Jan 25, 2007)

*CeeCee Pearl*

Weighs in at 12 lbs at 18 months old.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we got Kodi at 12 wks he weighed 3 lbs and at 14 mos he is almost 10 lbs. He is not a short legged dog, but falls right into the standard on his height. Shelby was 4 lbs at 11 weeks. At almost 4 mos she is 5 lbs and has shorter legs than Kodi did. Next bath I have to take soaped pics of both of them and do some measurements.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo is now 12 weeks old and he now weighs a "whopping" 4.3lbs  His coat is much longer though and he is getting really fluffy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is almost 14 mos. and weighs 12 lbs. He's got a great coat....I've wondered if he didn't have it how much he would weigh! I've got a maltese that weighs 5 lbs. and I've enjoyed Valentino being just a little bigger. He's a serious cuddler!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Cooper was just at the vet for his first birthday and he was just slightly under 12 pounds. The groomer feels he's a bit "heavy", but the vet says he's fine. He too will eat anything he gets a chance to.

Beverly


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday Cooper!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cooper


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston weighed in at 3.8 lbs at 11 weeks. He is sleeping on my lap right now as I do computer work. I think he will be a great therapy dog.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I got Izzy at 11 wks and at 12 wks she was 3lbs 3 oz. Last week (14 wks) she was 3 lbs 7 oz. I thought she'd gained more than that in two weeks, but she seems healthy. The breeder thought she might hit 9 lbs. I didn't think I'd like a real small one, but I've changed my mind on that...so far it's easier to carry her!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi
Cosmo is a little over 8 months -- he weighs 13 lbs .. 
Ahnold is a year - he weighs 10lbs .8 ounces 
Ahnold is smaller boned than Cosmo . Cosmo looks a like he is the older of the two and Ahnold looks like the puppy . Who have thunk it !! 
They both eat home cooked because Cosmo is sensitive and I do not discriminate and play favorites . Cosmo is a much better eater now there is a buddy and a little compettition .
Once they eat I pick up their bowls . They get a small noontime snack - just a little bit of roasted turkey because they both play so hard and have so much energy ..


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am new to the forum. I have been reading it for a little bit and just got my havanese a week and a day ago. She was 9 weeks old and 1.5 lbs when we went to the vets. She seemed so tiny when we got her, and now hearing how big some puppies are at that age makes her seem that much more smaller. The breeder said she would probably be around 8 lbs.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Anneks - and welcome to the forum. 
Don't worry, your baby isn't too small, just on the smaller side.  What's her name and please post her pictures. 

Edited to add that your baby girl is just gorgeous!


----------



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

Allison is 11 months and weighs 14 pounds. She's happy and healthy and full of energy !! She loves to cuddle and chase after the big dogs. Her best friend is my 10 year old 90 pound yellow lab. He has fallen head over heels in love with her.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome 

Anneks, your pup is adorable, what is her name?

Vettech, your Allison looks like "trouble". so cute.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Anneks and welcome! Glad you joined in! 

If the breeder thinks your little girl - who is absolutely adorable by the way - will be about 8 lbs., then that's o.k. She is on the smaller side, but at least she wasn't bred as a "teeny tiny teacup" type of Havanese! Those, you have to watch out for!   When some so-called 'good' breeders start to play around with size like that, then it's never a good thing. 

Wow - just a week ago, eh? I hope you got a chance to get some pictures in to the gallery! I'll be watching for them!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Her name is Maribel. She is hard to get pictures of as she is constantly moving when she isn't asleep.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

: Don't you just LOVE sables  : I'm a little partial to sables


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Love them all - but everyone is partial to something! I love black cause his dirt doesn't show!!! He always looks clean....now smell is another matter....

Ollie wieghed exactly 1.5 at that age also...he is 8 months 1 week and is 8 lbs...an absolutely perfect size for a lap dog....you will love the size!!! He basically was grew a pound for each month - 3 at 3months 5 at 5months..

Olliesmom


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the sable but also wanted a dog of a different color as I already have 2 black and white border collie mixes. Mirabel is exactly the color I wanted most


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Anne,

Great pics of your puppy. It's funny, everyone has a color prefernce with Havs. My daughter loves the cream/white Havs, as do I, but they are so tough to keep clean. I also really like the black and white irish pied and if I get another Hav, that's what I am getting. I love sables, but not all of them keep that wonderful color, most that I have seen tend to cream out. I also love the reds and chocolates. Not too picky, I guess.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am very fond of the red and/or brown Havs! Oh, how I think they look so beautiful!! What I also love is the coloring of Stogie and Sam, the mix of grays, reds, sable, beiges, streaks of black here and there... just a gorgeous mix!

Ricky's dad is a pure Chocolate Hav and though Ricky has some brown in him, it's not much so I hope it stays.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Anne, Mirabel is so cute. She is going to have such a beautiful coat  Welcome to this forum.


----------



## havlover (Jan 12, 2007)

Murphy will be 6 months in a few days and he weighs about 9 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can give you some of Quincy's weights at different stages: 
16 weeks 5.3 lbs.
5 months 7.5 lbs.
7 months 9 lbs.
11 months 10 lbs.
I think he is done growing,the breeder and a hav expert predicted him at 10 lbs.and 11 lbs.
I think they're both right!Or close enough.......he is at 11"at withers.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

When we first got Oreo, he weighed in at 4.4 lbs at 9 weeks. At 16 weeks he weighed in at 6.4 lbs. Oreo will be going in April 5th for his neutering operation, he will be exactly 5 months old. Time flies, I honestly can say it really is flying by


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna is almost three years old and she weighs 10.25 lbs. Sedona is two years old and weighs 18 lbs. Everyone thinks she's older because she's bigger.

I'll try to figure out how to post photos. 

Susan


----------

